# linux kernel requirements for adb (android debug)?

## MajinJoko

I'm trying to connect to my android phone with adb.

The kernel I'm actually using is a gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5. I'm sure I was able to connect to my phone a few months ago. It's possible I screwd up kernel configuration   :Crying or Very sad: 

On a ArchLinux it works (so it does not seems a phone-related problem).

On my gentoo, the phone, once it's connected, starts charging but no notification appears (two notification are meant to popup: "usb connected" and "debug activated".

I found on google a suggestion to activate USB gadget support, anyway it doesn't change.

Can you help me, please?

Thank you!

MJ

----------

## AdmiralNemo

You might want to check the last several lines in the kernel log buffer, i.e.

```
dmesg | tail -n40
```

and make sure your device is being detected properly.

For reference, here are the activated USB-related kernel options on my computer, on which adb works for me:

```
CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SN9C20X=m

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y
```

I am pretty sure thsoe are all the defaults; I doubt that I changed anything or else I would have removed CONFIG_USB_PRINTER and CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Afaik, adb uses libusb and does not have any specific kernel requirements (other than CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y). Gadget support is only for running a linux kernel on a USB "client" device (as opposed to a USB host) and will not help. Is your user in the android group?

----------

